# Siete credenti?



## Tobi (12 Agosto 2018)

Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?



Si, assolutamente credente e cattolico in particolare, anche se Bergoglio non mi piace. Progressista e Comunista, sono un cattolico conservatore e tradizionalista, tranne sulla sessualità, dove sono molto aperto


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?



Ateo convinto. Non nego l'esistenza di Gesù, che è stato uno dei tanti profeti. Non credo ci sia vita oltre la morte, assolutamente no. Quella che chiamiamo noi anima è solamente un miscuglio di reazioni chimiche che avvengono nel nostro corpo, e sono talmente complesse e perfette che ci portano a pensare di avere un'anima.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?



credevo nel Diavolo ma dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago ho smesso di credere anche in quello...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Agosto 2018)

Assolutamente no. Credo nella scienza.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ateo convinto


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2018)

Agnostico!


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2018)

Che domande... uno come Pippo Inzaghi... solo una mente superiore può averlo creato 
Lui e tutte le gnocche segnalate in questo forum!


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2018)

Ritengo che l'universo sia stato creato da un etereo spaghetto volante.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2018)

cmq rispondendo seriamente alla domanda sono..come si può dire...scettico?


----------



## Tessar (12 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ritengo che l'universo sia stato creato da un etereo spaghetto volante.



Anche io sono pastafariano


----------



## AllanX (14 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?



Credo che il mondo così come lo percepiamo e il tempo stesso siano un illusione creata dalla mente.
Pertanto non credo in dio come qualcosa di estraneo e separato ma come l'essenza che permea ogni cosa.
Tu?


----------



## Tessar (14 Agosto 2018)

Mi viene il ribrezzo solo a leggere una discussione del genere


----------



## wildfrank (14 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lasciando da parte discorsi tipo: quella religione è meglio di quell'altra e roba simile, credete in Dio? credete che Gesù Cristo abbia camminato su questa terra come figlio di Dio ed abbia fatto ciò che è scritto nei vangeli? credete quindi nella resurrezione?



Si, credo in Dio, che Cristo abbia agito su questa terra quale suo rappresentante, e sia stato poi riportato in vita. E visto che qua si parla spesso di progetto, credo che Dio abbia un "progetto" per la terra e l'umanità.


----------



## Tobi (19 Agosto 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Credo che il mondo così come lo percepiamo e il tempo stesso siano un illusione creata dalla mente.
> Pertanto non credo in dio come qualcosa di estraneo e separato ma come l'essenza che permea ogni cosa.
> Tu?



Mi pare troppo assurdo immaginare che tutto sia nato in maniera casuale, il sistema solare, l'acqua, le piante, il funzionamento dell'organismo umano.

Quello che mi sento di dire è che leggendo i vangeli un pò di tempo fa, per una passione verso la lettura, (non sono un praticante anzi il contrario) ho constatato che mettendo da parte per un momento il lato "divino"..effettivamente Gesù con le sue parabole ed i suoi insegnamenti,aveva una mente superiore. Molto di quanto fu detto, se messo in pratica nella quotidianetà ti permette di camminare realmente sulla retta via, poi ok, commettiamo ugualmente dei peccati ma tante cose negative alle quali si va incontro si eviterebbero sicuramente.


----------

